# Hear that?



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like leaves crunching. Can't wait!


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh yea...wont be long. Got a little taste of it here a few days ago, front blew through and the next morning was bone dry and in the 50's with a dose of that nice cool Canadian air...felt good. But back to reality now, hot and muggy, and my house got hit by lightning this morning! Gotta love mother nature and what she throws at you.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

DUDE!!! Is everything O.K.?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Stopped and picked up some broadheads today. Gonna try the 100 grain Swacker heads. I have read good reviews of them. Had a gift certificate burning a hole in my pocket. 
Gonna plant some Winter peas in the middle of August. 

Sprayed shooting lanes with brush killer a few weeks ago. Been snooping around the hunt club since they thinned the pines. Looks promising. 

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

It's that time.How do the peas do planting them now?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It is the time of year to plant Austrian Winter Peas. You plant them in the middle of August and they stay green all Winter. When the temp drops way down they don't grow but start back when the temps warm a little. They should be over knee tall before the first frost if the deer don't keep them mowed down. They can stand some heavy browsing. 

My buddy has planted his garden in them for the past 3 years. Last year he shot a nice buck with a crossbow out of his back door. They help the soil. You just turn them under in the Spring when they die. Cheap and easy to plant.

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks bro I think I have a spot I wanna try some in.


----------

